# Just found a massive farm dump that may go back to the 1920s!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 21, 2018)

Just this afternoon I was exploring and where I thought a farm dump was located there was actually an old spring water pump. I at first was discouraged but noticed a single bucket further up. I then noticed more spots where metal was strewn and then I found the dump. 

The first portion I stumbled upon was car scrap, two of them were still mostly intact. I figured out later one  was a 56' Desoto and the other a 1959 Bel Air. Then there were the bottles spread out around a giant mound. There was an old icebox and other metal. I did bring digging tools with me (Just a hand rake and probe of course) and so I eventually started to dig! It at first was newer 1960s garbage, but then as I dug down it was getting older. It went from 60s to 50s, 40s, and then 30s. I had still not hit the bottom and I was down about 2 and a half feet in my started hole. If I had to guess I could hit a 1920s layer and possibly 1800s if I'm lucky

I didn't have much time today so I had to go home. I ended up with three whiskey decanters, a 1950s milk (Sadly the paint flaked off), two 50s cobalt medicines, a milkshake glass and some other odds and ends. I also dug a broken slug plate milk that was too far gone. I will hopefully get photos of the finds up soon. 

Even though this is a newer dump (Which even has plastic on the surafce layer) I don't have too many other spots right now so I guess it satifies my itch to dig bottles. I hope to get my first local milk or soda from this place. Sadly I didn't take pictures (Too excited!) but I will try to get some in the future. It was a very fun and Interesting dig and I will try to return soon!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats plane digger. Hope you get some gems.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2018)

Was there any old rusty dented Beer Cans in the Dump? Let me know, I collect those. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 22, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Was there any old rusty dented Beer Cans in the Dump? Let me know, I collect those. LEON.


 There are tons but most are too rusty or fall apart, I will keep my eye out.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 25, 2018)

One thing I forgot to ask is how to find the oldest layer of a 1940s to 1950s dump. Would it be closer or farther away from the edge? Is it located in the far back or front of the dump? 

Thanks,
       PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 25, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> One thing I forgot to ask is how to find the oldest layer of a 1940s to 1950s dump. Would it be closer or farther away from the edge? Is it located in the far back or front of the dump?
> 
> Thanks,
> PlaneDiggerCam



Generally it would be at the back of the dump or the centre of the dump.  Things would pile up on top of each other and no one hauling things to the dump wants to walk through garbage, so the oldest things would be underneath the part that is hardest to walk to without walking over trash.  If it was dumped down a hill then the oldest things would be right at the bottom of the hill where it meets the flat ground or bottom of the ravine, as well as potentially some things scattered up the hill.  The newest things would be at the sides of the dump.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info here are the finds, hopefully it will get older.




A 1950s milk and milkshake glass.


I will try to get some dump photos next time I go out.


----------



## illyJ (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow! Those decanters are gorgeous! This is so exciting! Great finds!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> There are tons but most are too rusty or fall apart, I will keep my eye out.




I can fix rusty ones, rust OK.  Leon.


----------



## stc1993 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice finds, too bad the 3rd whiskey bottle top was missing.  Still some good ones in my book.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 1, 2018)

Some Pictures of the dump...

A tree fell on top of this car. I believe it is a 1956 Desoto.



lots of surface metal-



The Junk pile-


*Newer Finds- Top left to Bottom Right:* Cobalt blue late 50s, 3 60s Canada Dry Bottles, 5 Cott beverages bottles mostly from Manchester N.H. (One New Haven, Conn), Weird aluminum name sign, and a Rodgers sterling silver spoon.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2018)

farm dumps are like this , often a lot of stuff just got thrown in the woods and its been there since . a lot of these dumps have been cleaned up over the years  ( as property owners got sick of looking at them ) , not as many still remain intact

we have Canada dry bottles like that here , there fairly common to find


----------

